# Project Management course in July/ distance learning?



## zippitydooda (22 Jun 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am due to be (hopefully) temporarily unemployed for July/August  of this year and was hoping to spend that time working on some training that I normally don't get to do during my contract working days...

I was thinking a course in Project Management would stand to any profession - can anyone recommend a course - distance learning or online would also be great?

Any other recommendations for good courses at a senior executive level that I could complete within 2 months?  Most good courses take 2 years part time which I can't commit to (half days Fridays every3 weeks wouldn't wash it with my clients!)

Thanks for the help!

Z


----------



## PeterGriffin (23 Jun 2009)

UL do a distance education PM diploma () or alternatively DBS do a 6 month course which is basically aimed at PMI accreditation (although you have to do that seperately yourself). The PMI accreditation seems to be the most commonly asked for in jobs from what I can see (more than Prince 2), plus it's internationally recognised. 

From what I remember the IMI do some short courses but I'm not sure how many doors they would open for you unless it's something like 6 Sigma. Have you thought about looking at doing an MBA via distance education with somebody like the Open University or Imperial College. One thing I would recommend is if you do a distance education course make sure it's with a "bricks & mortar" institution that you can check out, otherwise your cert may as well have been printed by Andrex!


----------



## efm (29 Jun 2009)

How about getting a Prince2 accredation?

I did it with Skillsolve in the Red Cow Inn and would recommend it.  I know it's not online / distance learning but it was just one week of full time classes with two exams.


----------



## mimmi (30 Jun 2009)

OU wont fit into your timeframe, but here are two options which start in November - each 6 months.

Managing Performance & Change - leads to a Prof Diploma in Management and onto Part 2 of MBA shuold you want to build. It offers some good elements in terms of Project Management. Not cheap, but includes everything, even the residential weekend.

http://www3.open.ac.uk/courses/bin/p12.dll?C01iB700

Alternatively Project Management module - M865 - accredited by the Association for Project Management (APM) This can be studied as a stand alone.

http://www3.open.ac.uk/courses/bin/p12.dll?C01iM865


----------



## Bar101 (30 Jun 2009)

I used ESMI last year for the Prince/2 Foundation last year. Very good.

I know they offer an online option available for the ITIL Foundation level  course but not sure if available for Prince/2. 
They have classroom courses available in Prince/2 during July and August.

Try their website www.esmi.ie


----------



## stargirl01 (1 Jul 2009)

I have also been looking into project management courses, and PMP  seems to be the most highly recognised with Irish companies especially within the IT sector.
Unless you have a large volume of project experience you will probably only be eligible for the CAPM (Certified associate in Project Management) from PMI.

*There are a number of courses available:*
Seek learning do a distance learning course for approx €1400 (depends on exchange rate and how you pay) you will also have to pay for your PMI exam with PMI.

Project Management Ireland ([broken link removed]) Do a long distance course as well as courses in NCI Dublin and Waterford. "this course  leads to IPMA Level D  Certification.    The  fee for this course is €2250 which includes all course material, a copy of  PMBoK, a CD with 600+ practice questions, exam fees and IPMA Certification fee  level D." You can then go and get PMI certification by yourself as you will have the number of study hours covered.  From what I can determine IPMA is a higher qualification than CAPM but CAPM is better recognised.
Or you can do their distance learning which is €495-€895 depending on how quickly you do the course. 
Once again you need to pay for your PMP exam on top of this.

CMI-Ireland also do a CAPM course costing €1850 + $550.
The $550 is the exam fees somehow, although the PMI website shows it as $300, hence it works out roughly the same as Project Management Ireland.

Basically Prince and PMI are the same just PMI is an American standard, and Prince is a UK standard. I would recommend talking to people within HR in your chosen industry to determine which is better recognised within your industry. As I said PMI is IT as most IT companies have there origins in the US rather than the UK. 

I hope this helps as I am still very confused as to how to progress.


----------



## stargirl01 (1 Jul 2009)

I began researching again and found this thread 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=25275
and then also discovered http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/ 
which seems to good to be true, but definitely an option cost wise.


----------



## deeno (10 Jan 2011)

zippitydooda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am due to be (hopefully) temporarily unemployed for July/August  of this year and was hoping to spend that time working on some training that I normally don't get to do during my contract working days...
> 
> ...


,

Hi,

Have you tried *Firebrand Training*


----------



## Westgolf (10 Jan 2011)

have you noticed the date of this post ?

westgolf


----------

